# i'm pissed!!!!



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

ok here it goes i'm going to blow off some steam! i went out and and floated some water to find some beaver to trap and have went out and track down the person how owns said property and i got permission to trap this fall great. then i find out that the road commission has hired someone to go out there and get rid of the beaver. and said person had shoot 3 beaver with a high power riffle and let them sink!! i called the land owner he didn't know anything about it. that sucks!! and why can they just shoot them and let them sink!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

What did the road commission say when you talked to them?????


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

needed to get rid of them before they flooded the road


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry man that sucks. If I did that with deer id have protesters at my house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I know how hard it is to get good land/water to trap, then to have someone come in and waste them for being "about to do damage..." I'm sure everyone on here feels your pain. Sorry, man.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Which county?? Just curious. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dosen't the person hired by the Co still have to follow the same rule as everyone else?


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Beaver on a damage control can be shot, you also can't sell their fur. 

If there was beaver there once, I would make sure to check it out this spring when dispersal is happening. There's a very good chance that you'll have some there, in the future.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

dead short said:


> Which county?? Just curious.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


 st joesph, mi. thanks guys for understanding


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

wildlife chaser said:


> st joesph, mi. thanks guys for understanding


If this is a trib that dumps into the St Joe ... I'd take Freepop's advice.

Even at that ... maybe there were only three there ... but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm a little confused on this one. I understand the part about the road commission sending someone out to prevent the damage, but if this is private property as stated at the beginning, they would still need to approach the land owner for access. Unless said beavers just happened to be within the road easement, something is afoul here. Am I wrong?


CB


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Just the way it is, buddy and myself were going to bid on a beaver removal for a county but it was to involved. It was the road or the beaver well the road won. Sorry for your luck they will be back and the rats will still be there come season.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If it's a St. Joe trib, I'd also be looking around for otter sign and virtually any water will have mink traveling through there. The glass can be half full or empty


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

With the price of beavers they did you a favor. Now you can catch some otter.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

i know there's muskrats, mink, and alot of **** sign as for otter i haven't seen any sign yet but i'll keep looking. the thing with them shooting the beaver is this piece of land is it had a good mix of all the things i like to try a catch. i have other spots to try for beaver but none like this one.


----------

